# Just took delivery



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very impressed with the experience, I didn't get to drive the car, but still very much worth it. 

The welt is an amazing place, I can sit here all day just watching peoples emotions on each delivery. The excitement people get just puts a smile on your face.

Quick question, is there anything in the medkit that isn't allowed to be carried on the plane?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, scissors at least. Check it in your bag.

Nice car,why didn't you get to drive?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful color combo, congrats!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Beautiful car and color! Would love to see more pics when you get it back on this side of the pond!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, I had to wipe the drool off my iPad screen. Absolutely stunning in every way. Too bad you didn't take that bad boy out on the Autobahn. It would have been difficult to keep the speed down until the breakin period was over though.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Saw this too late. Security found the scissors on the monitor but once they saw that they were inside the bmw med kit they didn't care. I didn't have any luggage just a backpack. 

I had to get back to the family in Italy, I only came for the day. I knew I wasn't going to drive before I got there. This was just a warm up for the next one.

By the way prices changed on car shipping to port. 

It's 50 euros for them to drive the car and 85 euros for the flat bed


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Really nice looking car. One of the best color combos especially the interior. Enjoy the car when u get it back in the states


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

So nice


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! One of the best looking cars I've seen. Unbelievable. :thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

That's absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I love that seat color. Really wanted it for ours but I've got 2 toddlers that would have destroyed it in 1 week  we went with sakhir Orange instead to cover up all the spills. Congrats!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Luwi25 said:


> Gorgeous!! I love that seat color. Really wanted it for ours but I've got 2 toddlers that would have destroyed it in 1 week  we went with sakhir Orange instead to cover up all the spills. Congrats!


This isn't my daily driver so I wasn't too worried. I don't see me taking the kids in this car much. Might have to give them showers before everytime I do though...


----------



## Luwi25 (Feb 23, 2007)

djsaad1 said:


> This isn't my daily driver so I wasn't too worried. I don't see me taking the kids in this car much. Might have to give them showers before everytime I do though...


Lol! Good thing and I'm sure you will have a strict no food/ drinks policy with them in that beaut. I have already discussed no food, no drinks (only water), no shoes on in the car ( because they constantly kick the front seats) with mine. But with toddlers and preschoolers they forget what you told them 2 mins ago. It will be a challenge to say the least.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, my dream car. ping me when you're ready lol o moved on to a new one and this one is on the block. Tell those kids to be careful.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

So perty. 

Congrats man.


----------



## friskygeek (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh hey - fancy seeing you here too! ;-)

****ing gorgeous car!

f.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

After 7+ months wait, I finally got to drive the car, picked her up last night. Coincidentally the night before my birthday.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Yowzers, almost fried my computer from the drool on my keyboard. That is definitively a sweet ride!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Your car is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

djsaad1 said:


> Saw this too late. Security found the scissors on the monitor but once they saw that they were inside the bmw med kit they didn't care. I didn't have any luggage just a backpack.
> 
> I had to get back to the family in Italy, I only came for the day. I knew I wasn't going to drive before I got there. This was just a warm up for the next one.
> 
> ...


Does the Welt actually transport it directly all the way to the port after ED at the Welt or is the fee for getting it to the Munich transport location at LogIn/Out from where the other ED cars depart? In other words do you get single car treatment all the way to Bremerhaven or is it basically just being transported to a location in Munich where it can join up with other cars on a car carrier to then continue on to the port?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Northcar said:


> Does the Welt actually transport it directly all the way to the port after ED at the Welt or is the fee for getting it to the Munich transport location at LogIn/Out from where the other ED cars depart? In other words do you get single car treatment all the way to Bremerhaven or is it basically just being transported to a location in Munich where it can join up with other cars on a car carrier to then continue on to the port?


Transferred to login/out. I don't know if I just had bad luck or if cars from welt have less priority, but my car didn't get on a ship until the 1st of October. People that dropped off later got on a ship faster.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

What a beauty! Love their interior! Congrats!! And happy belated birthday


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

skier said:


> beautiful color combo, congrats!


+1! Congratulation!!!


----------



## 7ner (Aug 23, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> After 7+ months wait, I finally got to drive the car, picked her up last night. Coincidentally the night before my birthday.


this is BEAUTIIIFULLLLL!!!!


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

That's a great birthday present! :thumbup:

Nice that the dealer didn't mount a front license plate holder on it. Hopefully you're in a state that doesn't require front plates because they kind of ruin the look of the front.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Christ almighty -- that interior is beyond spectacular!


----------



## cnair (May 25, 2015)

Wow! beautiful car...didn't know the B6 was available ...I know they just announced the F10 B5 recently. 

Curious....why did it take 7 months for you to get the car? 

I am assuming hand wash only with that paint?


----------

